# yellow plant??



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

I just got new plants in the mail for my 29 gallon. All are in good condition, but the glossostigma is verry yellow, almost white. Should I do anything for it. I added some liquid fertilizer and my new 60 watt light has been on all day as well as the new CO2 thingy. I think the bulbs that came with the light are the wrong spectrum, but I'm getting new ones tomorrow. One more question, I want to get a plant with a redish hue that isn't too hard to care for or too expensive...any suggestions?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

The glossostigma seems to be suffering from a nutrient deficiency. Make sure you have a good fertilizer regimen in your aquarium and provide it with stable conditions. It should recover.

On the lights, don't worry to much about the spectrum. Light intensity has more of an impact. Get bulbs that give you a pleasing look and are full-spectrum.

Lastly, on the red plants, I would go to one of the online aquarium dealers such as Aquarium Garden and look at their stem plants. I would suggest rotala indica, ludwigia repens, some of the hygrophila species, and Cryptocoryne wendtii "bronze" as some good candidates. 

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## guppygirly (Feb 28, 2004)

It is still looking a little yellow,but it's starting to green up and get new leaves. I got new bulbs yesterday. They are AQUA-GLO, 18000K, 20 watts, T-8. I have 2 in my strip light. I also added the suggested amount of Leaf-zone. Is this fertilizer bad for my fish? I had a cory die of mysterious unknown causes....


----------

